
Spoofing Fitness Trackers - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/09/spoofing_fitnes.html
======
tantalor
I'm pretty sure this is a joke. Wouldn't it be much simpler to use the FitBit
API? [https://dev.fitbit.com/docs/activity/#activity-
logging](https://dev.fitbit.com/docs/activity/#activity-logging)

If you do this to get a discount on your insurance, then you are committing
fraud.

